# You know you have too many fish when... ?



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I just had a revelation... and thought it might be fun to pose the question...

"You know you have too many fish when... ?"

Dawg - "Your entire rubber band collection comes from bags from the fish store." lol...


----------



## katfish6 (Oct 13, 2012)

That is too funny...haha

"When you stop cooking fish for fear of retaliation." :fish:


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

When all your sandwiches taste fishy,and its not because you are eating Tuna fish.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

When your Christmas/Birthday wishlist consists entierly of things related to fishkeeping :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

When the cashier at your lfs has memorized your VISA number.


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

When you have no idea what (or if) your kids ate anything today... but you know exactly when and what your Cichlids ate.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

When you pay to have "rocks" shipped to you (facepalm)


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> When you pay to have "rocks" shipped to you (facepalm)


Ha, just yesterday I resisted the urge and decided to save some money, but god help us if the aqua scape doesn't turn out as nice as I had envisioned!

Anyway you know you have too many fish when.... You are known by everybody in your family as "the fish man" and are always asked the same thing when you meet and greet them "Hi, how are you? How are your fish?"


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

True story....When your neighbors refer to your fishroom as "the meth lab"!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

When you have six tanks in your bedroom and are going to pick up three more that you found on Craigslist tonight. Don't tell my girlfriend until after I pick them up. Come on its a 40 breeder and two tens for 25 bucks.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

When adding new fish they bounce.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

When people at the LFS ask you for advice
and
When people at the LFS expect you everyday.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

metricliman said:


> When people at the LFS ask you for advice
> and
> When people at the LFS expect you everyday.


I get this, the employees at one of my lfs asked me for advice on getting started selling real African cichlids not just the mixed bag you usually see. But I have something to add to this.

1: You make a six hour round trip drive to get just 3 fish
2: You almost get a huge fine for taking that perfect rock you saw...off of federal property (Grand Canyon Park)
3: You have to build an addition on your house so that you can have more fish...Yes I am doing this soon, getting either a basement under our new house that we are building or building separate structure just for fish.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

When your freezer has more fish food than people food.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

When YOU are the last one to eat.. :lol: 
..you get up, do a head count on fish, check that everything is okay...then feed
.. your dogs are waiting for you to feed them.
.. your cat is waiting to be let out of garage (heated) feed,, and then go hunting
.. your husband likes you to make the coffee, omlet, toast, or whatever..
.. by then your coffee is cold.. :lol:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

you know you have to many fish when....... you go to bed and dream about your tanks....or you know all the names of the fih but sometimes forget your friends and family's names lol


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

LOL! I can relate to just about everything mentioned :?

I know I have too many fish/tanks -
* When last years electric bill for the same month was about $50 (two tanks) and this years was $175 (many more tanks). Thanks to my GF for pointing this fact out! =D> 
* When people start avoiding me because I'm going to ask them if they need/want any fish...
* When I can tell the temperature of the tap water within 1-2° (of 78°) with just my finger.


----------



## Lewis5066 (Apr 29, 2012)

When you have more pictures of your tanks than your kids!


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh thought of this one last night while getting a snack for my 4 yr old.

We know the complete nutritional information on everything that is put into our tanks all the way down to crude protein, but have no idea of how much sugar is in one pudding cup....or anything else we feed ourselves for that matter lol.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

when all the kids in your class (i am still in high school) call you fish boy and assume you know everything about the ocean when you really know little to nothing about it as you are strictly freshwater. kojack76- 4yr old child or fish, lol? jk


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

FishFanatic245 said:


> when all the kids in your class (i am still in high school) call you fish boy and assume you know everything about the ocean when you really know little to nothing about it as you are strictly freshwater. kojack76- 4yr old child or fish, lol? jk


4yr old child, all my fish are still younger, but I feel I watch what I feed them much closer than what I feed my daughter.....lol


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

When your nine year old son wants to call the show horders because you have too many fish


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

when all you do is stay on cichlid forums answering the question, "you know you have to many fish when"...?


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

mbamba_boy said:


> When your nine year old son wants to call the show horders because you have too many fish


Mine wrote an essay about me spending too much time, and money(she said $500/month-wrong) on the fish.
So after school one day I stuck to her like glue and pestered her to play....she told me to play with my fish and leave her alone!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hap man said:


> when all you do is stay on cichlid forums answering the question, "you know you have to many fish when"...?


This is my first stop when I sit down in front of my computer every morning, and the last place I go before bed.....


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

When the absence of the sound of running water is cause for PANIC!!!


----------



## Christian R Friborg (Nov 21, 2012)

When you almost have five fish tanks in your living room and your wife keeps on nagging about it. :fish:


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

cichlid-gal said:


> When the absence of the sound of running water is cause for PANIC!!!


 =D> :thumb: sooooo true


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

When you can't go to the LFS for fear of another tank


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

iwade4fish said:


> cichlid-gal said:
> 
> 
> > When the absence of the sound of running water is cause for PANIC!!!
> ...


+1 and this happened today....when you have a power outage plan for your tank but all flashlight batteries are dead lol.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

when rattling off all their names takes 5 minutes or more...


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

kojak76 said:


> .when you have a power outage plan for your tank but all flashlight batteries are dead lol.


guilty


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

When you just bought a generator to make sure your fish are ok in a power outtage.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

When you have not one but two generators.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

When your whole house smells like prime


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Excellent posts, everyone. I can relate! 

You know you have too many fish when you spend more time cleaning and maintaining all the tanks than you do your own home!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Ladyfish said:


> You know you have too many fish when you spend more time cleaning and maintaining all the tanks than you do your own home!


But what if your tanks are your home? :lol:


----------



## cichnatic (May 11, 2012)

When you clean your tank weekly and neglect to wash/clean your car.

When you purchased an slr camera mainly to take pictures of fish.

When you have MTS.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

when your big roll around tool boxes double as aquarium stands.


----------



## tharsis (Dec 5, 2012)

When you begin looking at everyday household items and think to yourself: "how can this be re-purposed for use in my aquarium maintenance"

ex. turkey baster, shower caddy, toothbrush...


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Ladyfish said:
> 
> 
> > You know you have too many fish when you spend more time cleaning and maintaining all the tanks than you do your own home!
> ...


teehee... Then my home would be spotless and crystal clear! :lol:



tharsis said:


> When you begin looking at everyday household items and think to yourself: "how can this be re-purposed for use in my aquarium maintenance"
> 
> ex. turkey baster, shower caddy, toothbrush...


Oh indeed, those are all in the cabinet under my tank! Also the bottle scrubbers and long handled spoon from my home-brew set


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

You know you have too many fish when your Christmas card will feature a picture of the family and "the fish" :fish: :fish: :fish: :lol:


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> You know you have too many fish when your Christmas card will feature a picture of the family and "the fish" :fish: :fish: :fish: :lol:


Who needs the family taking up all the room on the card?!










__
https://flic.kr/p/8254613671


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

When you have a calendar dedicated to water change schedules
And when you number your tanks to make it easier to name them.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ladyfish said:


> Excellent posts, everyone. I can relate!
> 
> You know you have too many fish when you spend more time cleaning and maintaining all the tanks than you do your own home!


I got in trouble for this and it was mentioned just last week..I have been off work since Oct 15 for my back surgery. So needless to say I have been trying to do more than I usually do to help my wife out with the household work. Well, I had a bad week and barely got off the couch, the house was a mess and as she was cleaning she made the statement "well you felt well enough to clean that monster of a tank you have". I really had nothing to come back with...Guilty as charged.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Randifer said:


> cichlid-gal said:
> 
> 
> > You know you have too many fish when your Christmas card will feature a picture of the family and "the fish" :fish: :fish: :fish: :lol:
> ...


 This could be my family photo, seemed they all posed for this one.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

When you can see at least 4 tanks from anywhere in the house.


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

lol all those are too funny!!!

...when your fish start eating better then you.

NLS, home made shrimp mix with added krill, red pepper, carrots and vitamins, cucumbers and lettuce for treats.


----------



## Carpe_Diem (Oct 16, 2012)

When you spend so much time with your fish tanks you forget that you actually have kids!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

metricliman said:


> When you have a calendar dedicated to water change schedules
> ...


... and yet know none of your families birthdays/anniversaries/etc!



metricliman said:


> When you can see at least 4 tanks from anywhere in the house.


Ah ha ha LOVE this one!


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

kojak76 said:


> I got in trouble for this and it was mentioned just last week..I have been off work since Oct 15 for my back surgery. So needless to say I have been trying to do more than I usually do to help my wife out with the household work. Well, I had a bad week and barely got off the couch, the house was a mess and as she was cleaning she made the statement "well you felt well enough to clean that monster of a tank you have". I really had nothing to come back with...Guilty as charged.


Sorry to hear about the back, but that is a great story!! :lol:

Say, that's another good one for this thread, too... You know you have too many fish when the health and comfort of your fish comes before your own!


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

when it takes 30 minutes or more to feed all your fish

my woman gets so mad.. why you gota stand there and watch them eat? cuz i gota make sure they are eating and none are sick


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

:thumb:


metricliman said:


> When people at the LFS ask you for advice
> and
> When people at the LFS expect you everyday.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

when your whole closet(s) are filled with fish stuff


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

when you dont have to use the heat in your house cuz your fishtanks make it so humid


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

lmao when i have turned my 125 cichlid tank into my Christmas tree because we dont have enough room for real one


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

zquattrucci said:


> lmao when i have turned my 125 cichlid tank into my Christmas tree because we dont have enough room for real one


That is priceless =D>


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

zquattrucci said:


> lmao when i have turned my 125 cichlid tank into my Christmas tree because we dont have enough room for real one


 :lol: I'm in the same situation! I hadn't quite thought about what to do about it... but your picture gives me the answer (if my family will let me get away with it!) :thumb:


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

hahahaha the presents under it are awesome lol


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

You know you have too many fish when???
Think..... Think.... Think...

Nah!!!! 
NO SUCH THING.

IS THERE?!?!?!


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Tony La Morte said:


> You know you have too many fish when???
> Think..... Think.... Think...
> 
> Nah!!!!
> ...


You are in denial, Tony. That's when you know you have too many fish!


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there a 7 step program for fish addicts..? If not well..were gonna be broke for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

You can never have too many fish, just too few tanks!


----------



## Ondapre (Dec 8, 2012)

7 Steps to being broke before you know it:

1. Buy the tank

2. Buy the substrate

3. Buy the filtration system(s)

4. Buy the rocks and/or live plants

5. buy heater and maintenance products

6. Start the fishless cycle

7. Buy your fish.. :fish:

repeat process, but add 20+ gallons to next tank.... :thumb: :dancing:


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love this topic and I am so glad we keep it up top. I have gone through all seven steps..it cost me a bass boat and a pontoon..I'm out of boats to sell to support my addiction..I'll have to find another source.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

zquattrucci said:


> lmao when i have turned my 125 cichlid tank into my Christmas tree because we dont have enough room for real one


LOVE IT!!!

Those are presents for the fish right?!


----------



## Ondapre (Dec 8, 2012)

someone must have a x-mas tree look at like in the fish tank with presents around it all underwater...what would be pretty sweet to see.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

Ondapre said:


> someone must have a x-mas tree look at like in the fish tank with presents around it all underwater...what would be pretty sweet to see.


do it to it my tree is done


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

kojak76 said:


> I love this topic and I am so glad we keep it up top. I have gone through all seven steps..it cost me a bass boat and a pontoon..I'm out of boats to sell to support my addiction..I'll have to find another source.


 :lol: Yeah I have to decide on new carpet or a 12g5 (or bigger). Hmmm, which will win out...


----------



## Noogs (Dec 5, 2012)

You know you have too many fish when.... you can't wait until your spouse will be away for a few weeks so that you can sneak a new tank into the house, set it up and stock it with fish before he/she gets back!


----------

